# Fractal Design Celsius S24 vs Noctuah NH D15 bei i7 7700k



## PoPK0rn1GS (22. August 2018)

Überlege grade mir ne AIO reinzubauen und den Noctuah D15 mit ner evtl. Fractal Design Celsius S24 oder S36 zu ersetzen?

Grund dafür ist ganz einfach die klobige Optik.
Hat jemand Erfahrungen oder gar Vergleiche zu Temperaturen?

LG und schonmal Danke


----------



## Bert2007 (22. August 2018)

temperaturmäßig sollte sich nicht alll zu viel tun...liegen alle dicht zusammen. musst mal in die pcgh zeitung gucken.


----------



## Narbennarr (22. August 2018)

Temp ungefähr gleich, AiO minimal lauter.

Wenn es dir aber um die Optik geht, kommst an ner AiO nicht vorbei


----------



## Gerry1984 (22. August 2018)

Ich habe bei meinem übertakteten ungeköpften 7600k vom Alpenföhn Olymp auf eine Custom WaKü gewechselt, weniger aus technischen Gründen, mir ist der große Towerkühler aber auch einfach etwas zu globig und ich wollte auch einfach basteln 

Und es hat sich von der Temperatur doch auch was getan, es sind bei hohen Lasten schon gut rund 5°C weniger, z.B. bei Prime 95 mit AVX lief die CPU bei 95° ins Thermal Throtteling, jetzt ist es bei gleichen Einstellungen noch knapp unter 90°. Aber das sind Extremsituationen, im normalen Alltag merkt man keinen Unterschied bei der Kühlleistung, ein Noctuad D15 oder ein Olymp haben mehr als genug Kühlleistung. Der Vorteil der WaKü ist dass der Kühler kühle Luft von draussen ansaugen kann während der Luftkühler schon von der GPU vorgewärmte Luft bekommt.

Bei der Lautstärke hängt es auch eher von den Komponenten und einer sinnvollen Einstellung der Lüfterkurven ab. Meine Custom WaKü kann man als Silent bezeichnen, erst bei höchsten Lasten in synthetischen Benchmarks müssen die Lüfter etwas hochdrehen und dann höhrt man aber eher das Rauschen der strömenden Luft. Es ist auch leiser als mit dem Olymp, dessen Lüfter bei höherer Drehzahl schon hörbar waren. Die kleine Phobya DC12-260 Pumpe läuft gedrosselt bei 1800U/min und ist aus dem Gehäuse nicht hörbar. Bei AiOs hat man aber oft das Problem dass die Pumpen zu hören sind, würde da sehr genau bei Tests drauf achten oder lieber direkt eine Custom WaKü bauen.


----------



## PoPK0rn1GS (23. August 2018)

Über eine Custom WaKü traue ich mich nicht drüber.

Aber bei der CPU über 90°, wow! Wie hoch hast du den geprügelt? Oder wieviel Spannung bekommt der?

Meine hat auf 4,8GhZ und 1,29V stabil ca 70-75° ohne Köpfen?!


----------



## Gerry1984 (23. August 2018)

Wie gesagt das war eine Extremsituation mit Prime 95 mit AVX, da lief die CPU mit einem OC mit etwas über 1,4V bei normal 5,0GHz und AVX-Offset von 3, also lief sie bei Prime 95 mit 4,7GHz. Der kleine Kaby Lake wurde entsprechend heiss, aber lief auch 2 Stunden stabil damit 

Aber das ist praxisfern und nur um die Grenzen auszutesten, im Alltag hab ich 4,9GHz mit 1,34v (ist auch relativ viel dafür aber absolut stabil) und da komm ich jetzt mit der WaKü bei normalen Anwendungen selten mal deutlich über die 70° heraus, wenn man mal sehr CPU-lastige Spiele spielt oder ein Video encodiert. Mit köpfen wären wohl noch 15° bis 20° weniger drinn bzw. hätte ich dann den Spielraum um auch im Alltag die 5,0GHz bei gesunden Temperaturen zu fahren, aber das lohnt auch nicht mehr. 4,8GHz macht meiner auch mit 1,30V.  Mit Stock Spannung von 1,18V läuft er übrigens auch locker mit 4,4GHz und dann hat er im Idle 28° und kommt mit Mühe mal über 50°. Wie hoch hast du deinen prügeln können? Ich konnte meinen auch noch mit 5,1GHz in CPUz validieren, siehe meine Sig, aber das ist keine gesunde Spannung mehr 

Cústom WaKü ist keine Hexerei und muss auch nicht teuer sein, aber man muss sich halt einlesen und muss Bastelwillen mitbringen. Wenn du einfach nur eine saubere Kühllösung suchst ohne globigen Tower kannst natürlich auch eine AiO nehmen, aber wie gesagt manche haben relativ laute Pumpen und sind somit lauter als vergleichbare Luftkühler oder haben (hatten) andere Problemchen, wie Pumpen die nicht lange halten oder Luft im System. Aber es dürfte auch sehr gute AiOs geben, kann dir da aber auch nicht weiter helfen, les dir einfacg diverse Reviews und Rezensionen durch.


----------

